# Chumming



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I read on another catfish BBS that chumming with range cubes (whatever they are) is a good way to draw catfish into your fishing site. Any comments on this?


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I have seen a "chummer" set up in a strip pit that an old man[80yrs]had. It was a pipe going across the pond and had a cable to take a wire cage out to middle.He would put road killed "*****,groundhogs yu name it, he put it out there.He had some of the best looking catfish I ever caught!!And you better not leave your pole cause they quick!I know I lost 2!!!!lol!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I have used blood from a butcher to draw in channels but have not done so in a long time... Maybe I need to get back at it...
My cuz has put a meat grinder on his boat and ground fresh caught gills and crappie with some moderate success but not enough for me to become involved...


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Star1pup

This is just a guess mind you but I would bet the BBS was from Texas or Oklahoma.

Range cubes = road apples = cow chips=pasture bingo chips=cow patties.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

UDAMAN Robby








Chips anyone ?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate to do this...BUT:to answer your question with truthful insight:
YES Range cubes are great for chumming cats, carp and buffalo carp.


Quote..."Range Cubes are an all natural protein and energy supplement to balance the deficiencies of hay or pasture. They kind of look like a big cylindrical pellet around 1.5 - 3" in length."

Please see link below:

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?act=ST&f=29&t=9917&


You can also find sinking catfish pellets from Aquamax(Purina mills) and they work very well.

Your welcome,

Scott


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

There's a guy who chums before channel cat tournaments on Dillon. He wins about 2/3 of the events. Hmmm.

He uses gizzard shad for the chum (since it's free and readily available). He sets his chum early the morning of tournaments and retrieves the chum devices before the tournament begins. Since only he knows the "spot on a spot", you can fish the same area but be on the wrong log. He'll come in behind (after) you and make you feel like a schoolboy. Until you figure out why he's outdone you so many times (aside from his other knowledge & skill).


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

From my carping experiences I've found good old boiled field corn to be a good chum for channel cats. Countless times I've baited an area up hoping for carp only to get into some channel cats.

As far as range cubes...some people swear by them for carp. I've not seen them in person but RiverRat pointed anyone interested in the right direction.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm thinking of chumming behind my boat while at the dock. Then I can sit in the boat at night and maybe have some fun. I'll let you know how it works if we ever get weather that will let me get the boat ready to launch.


----------



## flatty (Apr 6, 2005)

GAR GAR GAR is all u get when you chum


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on WHAT you chum with...if its chicken blood, chicken parts, any type of meat..then yea i can see GAR being an issue.....i chum all the time for carp using different grains and we catch lots of cats too....NO GAR for us!


Scott


----------



## uglystick (May 3, 2005)

new to site and just seen this,are you serious?cow patty chum?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

range cubes are not cow pies ...
welcome aboard man....


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

All joking aside I got this info from a catfish BBS. I am told that they are some sort of sweet grain pellets that are used to feed cattle. Not sure if I'm right, but I also found out that my local feed store never heard of them. I wonder if they're not used in Ohio. I'll keep searching and let you know if I find them and try them.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Tractor Supply
http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=8&paID=1040&sonID=1040&page=1&productID=140


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

crappiebub said:


> Tractor Supply
> http://www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=8&paID=1040&sonID=1040&page=1&productID=140


Thanks Crappiebub. We have one in nearby Salem. I'll check it out.
Bill


----------

